# Best way to clean a golf bag



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2014)

My Callaway bag has several white panels which have now got mud splats on, and I'd like to tittivate it a bit.

I was thinking warm soapy water and an old toothbrush

What do you lot think? 

Cheers


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Mr Muscle Shout stain removing spray .  follow instructions ,sorted :thup:


----------



## One Planer (Dec 29, 2014)

Surely the answer is to buy a new bag 

Plenty of offers on just now :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 29, 2014)

We really are scraping the barrel now  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4GPNJcvkRY


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 29, 2014)

buy a new one, work out how much you earn per hr then work out how long to clean = new bag easily

I have an R11 TMX one and cannot get the mesh white regardless of time or miracle chemicals


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a BLACK bag for this reason. 
Does look quite boring tho


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			buy a new one, work out how much you earn per hr then work out how long to clean = new bag easily

I have an R11 TMX one and cannot get the mesh white regardless of time or miracle chemicals
		
Click to expand...

It cost Â£125 6 months ago and is in perfect condition apart from the mud, so loathed to ditch it already 
I shall have a go and report back


----------



## Slab (Dec 30, 2014)

Wire brush & dettol


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2014)

More mud - make it brown and blue instead.

Here to help....


----------



## john0 (Dec 30, 2014)

Just tell the Mrs to get it cleaned, tell her it's part of the housework!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 30, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I have a BLACK bag for this reason. 
Does look quite boring tho

Click to expand...

This.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 30, 2014)

I lays have white bags as they are a bit flashier than black ones. I just go and buy a good quality carpet/upholstery satin remover and use that, always served me well. I find once the satin remover has had a good chance to soak in then a nail brush and a bit of elbow grease brings the bag up really nice. Once you get it clean I always gave my bag a spray with a fabric waterproofing spray. I find that helps to keep it clean longer as you can give it a wipe like a vinyl bag.

I wouldn't bother with normal clothing type satin removers as they are normally more delicate and do not get the ground in dirt out.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Slab said:



			Wire brush & dettol 

Click to expand...

I know that joke .:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 30, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			My Callaway bag has several white panels which have now got mud splats on, and I'd like to tittivate it a bit.

I was thinking warm soapy water and an old toothbrush

What do you lot think? 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

So, when you get to "a certain age " this is the sort of thing you have to post up ..... Heaven help us when we get to your age?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 30, 2014)

chrisd said:



			So, when you get to "a certain age " this is the sort of thing you have to post up ..... Heaven help us when we get to your age?
		
Click to expand...

Who are you trying to kid


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2014)

Once cleaned or for those with clean or new bags now, use this, it creates a polyurethane skin and keeps your bag clean as its so easy to wipe and wash when dirty and nothing gets into the grain.

http://www.airfix.com/crystal-clear-150ml-spray.html


----------



## Slab (Dec 30, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I know that joke .:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


For the sake of the golf bag lets hope Phil has too!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2014)

Slab said:



			For the sake of the golf bag lets hope Phil has too!!
		
Click to expand...

yup, stoopid I aint 

thanks guys, some useful tips there


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 30, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			yup, stoopid I aint 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't put that to a test by creating a Poll if I were you! :rofl:


----------



## stevelev (Dec 30, 2014)

I tind the cheap anti bac sprays you get in supermarkets for about a quid.

Use a microfibre cloth damp with hot water, spray the bag and wipe clean.  Works a treat.

If you want to go the whole hog, you can use a steam cleaner with microfibre socks on for head covers and shoulder straps to revive them.

The best thing to do is keep a clean cloth in your bag and when you finish a round damp in in the last water hazard then use it to clean your bag straight after the round.


----------



## Martin70 (Dec 30, 2014)

I've never cleaned my black Ping bag. Have never had to.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			I wouldn't put that to a test by creating a Poll if I were you! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Phil let us know the results of both  the bag cleaning and the poll .


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 30, 2014)

Don't bother cleaning it until April or you will have this heart rendering decision to make every time you play.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Phil let us know the results of both  the bag cleaning and the poll . 

Click to expand...

Methinks the poll is a foregone conclusion 

Definitive report on the bag to follow


----------

